# 666 on a number plate.....



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking for a private number plate and found with R666 then my 3 initials, did a quick photoshop and it looks great on a black TT, I'm not really superstitious but would you drive a car with 666 or anyone heard any bad luck stories? :twisted:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL But you're not really superstitious. :lol:


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

hahaha its seems to be tempting fate but it looks good


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

They're interesting little numbers, not routinely released by DVLA in general licensing. You have to purchase them. got X666 ... on my Cat 7 and as yet not burst into flames or struck by lightning. Just numbers really :wink:

A


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Should be okay as long as you don't walk under any ladders, maybe some white heather hidden in the boot will cancel out the bad joo joo :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd have have no problems with that whatsoever.

I drive and/or walk along the A666 every single day and have never been hit by a car yet (hope I haven't just jinxed myself!) :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

It wouldn't bother me.

A friend has 2 p/plates both with 666 on


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Old neighbour of mine had a 320 SLK with 666 then his initials for a plate, as far as I know he never had a minutes bother with it.
An old work colleague had 666 tattooed on the back of his head :!: Spent lots of time riding very fast bikes, he too has come to no real harm. 
I'd have no worries sporting the numbers. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is only superstition, I am also into boating, and it is bad luck to change the name of boat, yet I have done this at least 3 or 4 times and I am still here to type on the forum.

(BTW - I have only ever crashed red cars so refuse to buy any red car!)

_Background to changing a boat name - in the old days the name had to be carved into one of the strongest parts of a boat. If the name was changed the wood had to be removed and the new name carved into it, however this made the strength less and prone to failing, therefore seen as bad luck_


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hahaha thanks guys think I may go for it, it's that or T77 ... but that's a little more common on TTs. Think a black TT with red leather and 666 on the plate will stand out a little


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The real number of the beast is 616 ! Just saying ;-)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not surreptitious but I always salute a magpie otherwise some bad luck might happen to me!

Save £££s on expensive private number plates by changing your name to match your existing registration.

Yours sincerely,
Mr XKB 698Y
Yorkshire.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hahaha that made me laugh, thank you for your money saving tip Mr XKB 698Y


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I used to have J666 PJS. Had it for a number of years on differing cars.

My mum used to blame it for anything bad that happened though.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Guess its a bit like breaking a mirror, anything that happens from that day on your gonna blame it for


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We have R666 MOO on an old car. It cost of £250 plus costs about 10 years ago so is probably worth more than the car it's on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My Dad had a Mini with registration "40 TJ" and someone asked him if he wanted to sell it once when he was stopped in traffic - he declined. He later part-ex'd it for next to no value as it was falling apart. I recon the reg was worth far more though. Missed opportunity :roll:


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

There is a story that a Welsh VW dealer chose a 666 reg no for a new Scirocco bought by Bonnie Tyler. With strong Christian beliefs she refused to take delivery and even the offer of re- registration was refused as the car had been touched by the Devil. Not sure whether she got lost in France before or after this episode.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Cross fingers, touch wood, I've never been superstitious! :lol:


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I did read a story about a bloke who thought he car was cursed as it had a 666 plate, they was a documentary about it, but if that car had a normal plate nothing would of been said about it regardless of what happens


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's both a problem and an advantage of human brains - spotting patterns and connections.

It's sometimes difficult for some to be rational about the conclusions in the face of an evolutionary drive.

Hence the existence of "lucky" rabbits feet, coins, watches, hats, etc, or a dislike for certain food stuffs - and anything else that might have happened to coincide with a significant event.

Numerology is rife amongst gamblers too.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

John-H said:


> It's both a problem and an advantage of human brains - spotting patterns and connections.
> 
> It's sometimes difficult for some to be rational about the conclusions in the face of an evolutionary drive.
> 
> ...


Hmm? Not sure I'd bet on that numerology theory... GROAN!


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm terrible at looking for patterns when betting, especially roulette


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

A friend of mine has 666 and his initials on his bike, not had any issues that I know of. Not crashed at all. I think the only reg numbers/letters I'd avoid would be things like DOA or PTO, but then it's all down to how much meaning you see in it.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

DNR might be good to avoid - just in case


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My first house was number 13, and I moved in on the 13th of November. The only numbers that bother me are negative ones on my bank balance. :?


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

South Koreans actually believe that if you sleep with a fan on in the bedroom, you will die in your sleep, this notion is so entrenched that even doctors are adamant about it.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

I grew up in a house, number thirteen and the telephone number was 666! The biggest problem with that was getting a good night's sleep.... The local taxi company tel no was 6666 so drunks would forget how many they dialled in and get our house. Dad used to answer, tell them he'd be there in 10 mins and leave the phone off the hook 'til morning once the line had cleared.

Since leaving that house, can't say that life has been quite so cosy. Maybe that's just the transition to adulthood but..... :?:


----------

